# Flyfishing southwestern ohio info..



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

There will be a bunch of info on flyfishing local waters (and a free lunch!) May 4th at the Orvis Store at the Dayton Mall...

11:00 am: Miami Valley Fly Fishers
Members of Miami Valley Fly Fishers will be at the store discussing local waters to fish as well as conservation, Fly Tying demonstrations and club history / community involvement

12:00 pm: Enjoy sandwiches and refreshments

12:00 pm: Steve Coomer (OSG) discussing the Little Miami River and presenting a photography exhibit of the river.

1:00 pm: Ohio Entomology 
Howard Guscar will be giving a special presentation on entomology surrounding the greater Dayton area. Fly Fisherman will be particularly interested to know the species and lifecycle of these insects and how they interact with the feeding behavior of our local gamefish.

3:00 pm: Fly Fishing from a kayak 
Bob Haflich will be discussing effective methods for kayak fly-fishing. Visual demonstrations of techniques and rigging.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info OSG! Will be marking that down on the calender. 

Speaking of fly fishing, went out to the East Fork yesterday and brought in a few good sized crappie with the ol' float and minnow setup. After the bite settled down for awhile, I switched my casting reel with a fly reel lined with a 5 wt. (My rod is a spin, fly combo I built). Pulled in 2 crappie with a tandem popper as an indicator and a nymph. Don't know what it is about catching fish on the fly but man those 2 fish hands down beat out the other bigger fish that I caught with the float and minnow; it just made my day.

Anywho, thanks again for the info!


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

You had me at sandwiches.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

ill be there. it will be nice to finally meet some of my fellow OGF members


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

This sounds awesome, but of course its all the way up in Dayton! I'll have to check my work schedule though because this is right up my alley.


----------



## Bronzeback60 (May 20, 2009)

I'll be there

The Dayton Orvis is like 20 minutes from the house

As someone else said, it will be nice to meet some of the other OGF guys

Are you going to be there OSG?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Bronzeback60 said:


> I'll be there
> 
> The Dayton Orvis is like 20 minutes from the house
> 
> ...


He's one of the speakers. Any chance of moving it to the Kenwood (Cinci) Orvis?


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

If I don't have to work I will be going. If anyone wants to get together and carpool. I live in loveland we could meet at fields ertel somewhere. Save on some gas.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

imalt said:


> If I don't have to work I will be going. If anyone wants to get together and carpool. I live in loveland we could meet at fields ertel somewhere. Save on some gas.


i would.....but i live less than 2 miles from the Dayton Mall Orvis


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

IGbullshark said:


> i would.....but i live less than 2 miles from the Dayton Mall Orvis


quit rubbing it in.


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

It's like they read my mind! Unfortunately they didn't read my calendar...


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

OSG, do you know if they will record the seminars? Really want to go but I will be Fly fishing in N KY. That day 

Would be really interested in your presentation.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

ARReflections said:


> OSG, do you know if they will record the seminars?


I would be more than happy to record it for you; for a small fee. Just kidding...it would be a rather large fee.


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

Sounds cool! Oh, and I belevie there is a fly fishing dealer on Cooper, near Kenwood Road, that sells Orvis and other high-end "stuff".


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

uncadave said:


> Sounds cool! Oh, and I belevie there is a fly fishing dealer on Cooper, near Kenwood Road, that sells Orvis and other high-end "stuff".


Really? This calls for some recon.

I have to work tomorrow and can't make the seminar  . I would also be grateful to have it recorded if anyone is down.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

kingofamberley said:


> Really? This calls for some recon.
> 
> I have to work tomorrow and can't make the seminar  . I would also be grateful to have it recorded if anyone is down.


7289 cooper rd. I just looked it up I don't know how I never found that one before. They don't have a website I can find. I don't know how I missed them. They are closer to my house then Delmere and Hopkins. I don't know if they have tying supplies though.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I know when I was young I was taken to a fly shop in the Montgomery area. Maybe this is it.


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

Was in there years ago to buy line, never back in since then...lots of excursions planned with clubs there, I feel certain they would have tying supplies.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I tried calling the phone # I found online and it didn't work. So I don't know if they are still open or not.


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

Work close by, will swing by there and see if still open.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

imalt said:


> I tried calling the phone # I found online and it didn't work. So I don't know if they are still open or not.


They should still be open. I was there for the first time like 2-3 months ago. Never went back. I either go online or bass pro. D&H was fun to window shop but I am more of a minimalist (simple) in my fly fishing.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

ARReflections said:


> They should still be open. I was there for the first time like 2-3 months ago. Never went back. I either go online or bass pro. D&H was fun to window shop but I am more of a minimalist (simple) in my fly fishing.


I like supporting local shops buying my fly tying material. I can't afford any of the high dollar set ups at D&H I have to go to basspro for my tfo gear. I do like going to D&H and hear the stories of how the rich folk are taking trips for the weekend to alaska or south america.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

deltaoscar said:


> I would be more than happy to record it for you; for a small fee. Just kidding...it would be a rather large fee.


I thought after that movie you made at the Hamilton Dam with the midget porn stars there was a restraining order concerning you and movies


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

OSG did a nice job at the seminar in Loveland, I'm sure this one will be great too.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I thought after that movie you made at the Hamilton Dam with the midget porn stars there was a restraining order concerning you and movies


Yeah, that's the last time I do you a favor.


----------

